
Show HN: ResizePixel – Ridiculously simple online image editing - rpcom
https://www.resizepixel.com
======
rpcom
Hi HN! [https://www.resizepixel.com](https://www.resizepixel.com) is a mobile-
friendly image editing website. It is useful when need to edit images quickly
without using heavy tools like Photoshop or GIMP.

Tip: to try it out, click "Edit a sample image" link on home page.

~~~
kinduff
This is nice. I always use pixlr/editor for very simple editing and this is
for sure a very light alternative.

The missing piece I'm looking is for simple draw (arrows, boxes, circles),
because I use it to crop and edit screenshots. I understand if it's out of
your scope - because of the name.

Good job, thanks for building and sharing!

~~~
rpcom
I appreciate your feedback, thanks!

